# Wisdom Teeth AD



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello.

I'm looking to have my wisdom teeth out. Can anyone recommend somewhere in Abu Dhabi to do this and provide an estimate of the cost?

I live and work near Khalifa A so if someone can, by chance, recommend something in that area, it would be even more appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------

